# Shaving Legs



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Any other men out there not like having sex with their wife if they have not shaved their legs recently. Personally, I am not so much of a fan of it. If her legs are rubbing up against me and I can feel the hair on them, that is all I am thinking about. 
Most of the time I would just rather take care of it myself and wait until she shaves than have sex with her. At the same time, I have to agree with Mr. Foxworthy, that there is not much better of a feeling than a freshly shaven womans leg. It feels GREAT when her legs are cleanly shaven, love that, outstanding turn on.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

My wife doesn't have to shave her legs more than once a quarter, if even at all. But I would like my wife to shave something else, but...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Once a quarter? so she only shaves like 4 times a year? Damn, if its been 3 days, I would rather just wait.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Not into Legbeards, eh? What about Leg-goatees instead?

Wow, you'd rather take care of it yourself and wait until she has shaved? And if you feel hair on her legs next to yours it is all you can think about? Really?

God, I love my husband. He wants me all the time, Leg-goatee or not.

Now when HE doesn't shave HIS legs, I tie him up and do it for him. Like I'm gonna be in bed with a Legbeard? Oh hell, nah.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

You could try getting her legs waxed. That would last several weeks unless she's really hairy. You could also shower with her and shave them for her.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

gbrad said:


> Once a quarter? so she only shaves like 4 times a year? Damn, if its been 3 days, I would rather just wait.


The point he was making is she doesn't NEED to do it more often than that...because she barely has any as it is/it grows that slowly.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

gbrad said:


> Once a quarter? so she only shaves like 4 times a year? Damn, if its been 3 days, I would rather just wait.


She doesn't have to shave very often. Her legs are practically hairless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Not into Legbeards, eh? What about Leg-goatees instead?
> 
> *Wow, you'd rather take care of it yourself and wait until she has shaved? And if you feel hair on her legs next to yours it is all you can think about? Really?
> 
> ...


IKR! Mine is the same. I shave once a week. If he wants sex, he's on me...shaved or not. And stubble is the LAST thing on his mind!


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> Not into Legbeards, eh? What about Leg-goatees instead?
> 
> Wow, you'd rather take care of it yourself and wait until she has shaved? And if you feel hair on her legs next to yours it is all you can think about? Really?
> 
> ...


There is a difference in feel between a leg beard and that short stubble, the stubble just does not feel good at all. 



Anon Pink said:


> You could try getting her legs waxed. That would last several weeks unless she's really hairy. You could also shower with her and shave them for her.


No, I am not shaving her legs. Not thanks, that does not sound fun and I would be worried I would cut her. 



Maricha75 said:


> The point he was making is she doesn't NEED to do it more often than that...because she barely has any as it is/it grows that slowly.


I know, I was just shocked that she can go that long.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

I can't believe a little stubble would stop you from having sex with your wife. :scratchhead:

My wife is running around like a chicken with her head cut off right now. Stubble!? She's forgiven, POUNCE! 

Why is it such a major issue for you?


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

It's a sensory thing for me. I can't stand the roughness, the way the stubble catches on the sheets or clothes. It makes me cringe. I can't relax if my legs are prickley. I can understand gbrad not wanting to feel it...it's like nasty sandpaper.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

While I agree she's very nice and silky smooth freshly shaved it isn't a turn off for me if she's not.

She actually has a problem with it.
Always saying "I should have shaved for you" when we get intimate and she's not freshly groomed.

I don't care.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> It's a sensory thing for me. I can't stand the roughness, the way the stubble catches on the sheets or clothes. It makes me cringe. I can't relax if my legs are prickley. I can understand gbrad not wanting to feel it...it's like nasty sandpaper.


So is my face within a few hours of shaving...What is worse I wonder?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> It's a sensory thing for me. I can't stand the roughness, the way the stubble catches on the sheets or clothes. It makes me cringe. I can't relax if my legs are prickley. I can understand gbrad not wanting to feel it...it's like nasty sandpaper.


That's exactly how my wife is!

Edit:
Considering how the posts have been going in there lately when I saw this thread in the new posts list I said to myself "Oh please don't let this OP be in the Mens Clubhouse"


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> Not into Legbeards, eh? What about Leg-goatees instead?
> 
> Wow, you'd rather take care of it yourself and wait until she has shaved? And if you feel hair on her legs next to yours it is all you can think about? Really?
> 
> ...


I knew I was going to regret that comment.
Just didn't think it would be this soon.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

gbrad said:


> Any other men out there not like having sex with their wife if they have not shaved their legs recently.


My wife never needs to shave her legs. One of the perks of being married to an asian woman.

But with previous girlfriends, I never really minded that much. I couldn't really complain anyway - my facial hair grows so fast that my face is always scratchy unless I *just* shaved...


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

T&T said:


> I can't believe a little stubble would stop you from having sex with your wife. :scratchhead:
> 
> My wife is running around like a chicken with her head cut off right now. Stubble!? She's forgiven, POUNCE!
> 
> Why is it such a major issue for you?


It doesn't necessarily stop me. If its happening and I know she hasn't shaved in a while, I will still do it just to make her happy. But it sure doesn't make me happy. I don't enjoy it too much. You have to admit there is a major difference in pleasure of freshly shaven legs and ones that are not.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

gbrad said:


> It doesn't necessarily stop me. If its happening and I know she hasn't shaved in a while, I will still do it just to make her happy. But it sure doesn't make me happy. I don't enjoy it too much. You have to admit there is a major difference in pleasure of freshly shaven legs and ones that are not.





gbrad said:


> Most of the time I would just rather take care of it myself and wait until she shaves than have sex with her.


:scratchhead: But you wrote this in you opening post.

Sure a nicely shaven pair of legs is awesome, but I certainly wouldn't go look after myself and not look after US over a little stubble.

My wife is very self conscious about stubble. Hey, if there wasn't time for her to shave, it ain't stopping the love boat. lol


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

The word Legbeard is so hilarious....I am chuckling out loud. :rofl:

My Princess shaves often in the shower, so her "stems" are always smooth and kissable. She knows how much I love her legs. I am a lucky husband!


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

It sounds petty but I can see where the OP is coming from. I am lucky in that my body hair is sparse and soft, and my legs can virtually be kept in check by the occasional use of tweezers. However I have a hatred of stubble on a man's chin and I will make him shave before sex if necessary. Just cannot stand stubble burn.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

interesting and fun thread. I have a different perspective. I grew up in the late 60's and early 70's in Hawaii at the peak of the fledgling feminist movement. women back in that day were asserting themselves. no shaving legs or arms no makeup. all that was for men and was considered demeaning and catering to men and 'un-feminist'.
it was the all natural look. I didn't consider it bad, even kind of sexy. I can take women all ways if they are attractive. today I don't mind a little stubble at all. a 2-3 day stubble, I can gently rub their leg and feel the stubble. maybe i'm just a post hippie nostalgic, but I like it! I like it a lot!! cave man-cave woman. hmmmmm.......


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

New way to teach people that life is not fair.

Have them read 90% of the threads on this board made by poor guys who would clean a toilet with their tounge if it meant their wife would want to have sex with them.

Then have them read this thread.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Middle of Everything said:


> New way to teach people that life is not fair.
> 
> Have them read 90% of the threads on this board made by poor guys who would clean a toilet with their tounge if it meant their wife would want to have sex with them.
> 
> Then have them read this thread.


Everyone has their own issues. That is just the way it is. Doesn't make the issues irrelevant.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Depends on the woman. Some have light, soft hair that wouldn't bother me in the slightest. Others have stiff, bristly leg hair that would make it more like curling up with a porcupine--not as wonderful.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

This is a great example of screwed up priorities. Anyway, isn't this what standing doggie was invented for?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Ha!

My wife just came home from work, stripped out of her clothes, put on her nightshirt, propped her feet up on my knee sitting at the kitchen table.

I slid my hand over her calf and immediately I got..

"I should have shaved before work today" in an apologetic tone.
She does this all the time.

She's the one that hates it, I really couldn't care less.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Mine doesn't shave. Anything. 

She's liberated from that social conditioning and act of subservience.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Theseus said:


> My wife never needs to shave her legs. One of the perks of being married to an asian woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh? I am asian and I need to shave my legs.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Wiserforit said:


> Mine doesn't shave. Anything.
> 
> She's liberated from that social conditioning and act of subservience.


Nice back hander. Yippee if some choose to not shave, all power to them. That does not mean that the rest of us do it due to social conditioning or subservience.

I shave, get waxed because I prefer to be hair free, me for me. I get a brazilian because it is far more comfortable as a cyclist.

And so what if social conditioning means women shave, if that is what the majority like then that is fine.

I am liberated because I get to chose what I prefer for myself.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Holland said:


> Nice back hander. Yippee if some choose to not shave, all power to them. That does not mean that the rest of us do it due to social conditioning or subservience.
> .


That's why I put in the winkie.

Our resident gender war advocate usually harps on women's traditions as social conditioning and subservience. Unless she's doing it herself. 

Not serious.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

WorkingOnMe said:


> This is a great example of screwed up priorities. Anyway, isn't this what standing doggie was invented for?


How is it screwed up priorities when I don't like the way it feels. At the same time it is something that when done is a significant turn on. Everybody likes different things in bed. Thats one thing I like.


----------



## Leasel (Mar 30, 2013)

I try to shave my legs regularly (sometimes I slack a bit in the winter) but I'm the only one who REALLY cares about it. I know my husband appreciates that I keep my legs shaved, but if I slack off a little he would never say anything or let it affect our sex life.


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

gbrad said:


> Damn, if its been 3 days, I would rather just wait.


Seriously?


----------

